# Rispetto



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

*TI RICONOSCO: TU ESISTI.* Se ti rispetto, vuol dire che prima di tutto ti vedo. E che ti guardo, e non una volta sola. Se ti guardo, vuol dire che ti dedico il mio tempo e la mia attenzione, riconoscendo implicitamente il tuo valore.
C’è un sentimento che nasce da una distanza (appunto: uno spazio di rispetto), da un un indugio e da un riconoscimento.
Vuol dire insomma che non procedo come se tu non ci fossi. Non ti ignoro come se tu non contassi niente. Non ti scanso o ti calpesto come se tu fossi irrilevante o invisibile. Insomma: non faccio finta che tu non esista.*UNA QUESTIONE DI SOSTANZA.* Sul rispetto reciproco si basano le relazioni interpersonali e la convivenza civile. Sul rispetto si fonda l’empatia. Non è (o non è solo) una questione di buone maniere o di deferenza. In altre parole: non è una questione di forma, ma di sostanza.*RISPETTABILITÀ: UN’ALTRA COSA.* Tutto ciò, per inciso e a scanso di equivoci, c’entra assai poco con il concetto ottocentesco di decoro e rispettabilità borghese, formale e basata su rigide gerarchie, estese anche all’ambito familiare, fondamentalmente inique e… poco rispettose.*IL VALORE DELL’ALTRO.* Qui si tratta, appunto, di riconoscere il valore dell’interlocutore e la legittimità della sua posizione e dei suoi interessi, all’interno di un confronto o di uno scambio. Questo vuol dire che interessi e posizione, che pure possono essere oggetto di discussione, in primo luogo vanno (ti vedo! E ti riconosco) considerati. Di fatto, rispettare anche gli avversari – ne abbiamo parlato di recente – è il modo per non trasformare un conflitto in una catastrofe irreparabile.*UNO STILE DI PENSIERO.* Rispettare è avere autocontrollo, disciplina, libertà (a questo punto chi lo desidera può tirare un ballo diversi filosofi, da Aristotele a Kant). È essere intelligenti sia dell’altro sia di se stessi. È uno stile di pensiero e di azione.L’articolo completo qui https://nuovoeutile.it/rispetto-imp...aO4LHkI2Tc_gTpecOxVvPZDm29IzpEUU9irYqy6tzbeKI


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Vogliamo rispetto. Ma lo diamo?
Guardiamo davvero l’altro?

Io per lungo tempo ho avuto un eccesso di rispetto anche per chi mi offendeva, non rispondevo a tono perché non volevo fare male o mancare di rispetto.
Adesso lo faccio molto meno.


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vogliamo rispetto. Ma lo diamo?
> Guardiamo davvero l’altro?
> 
> Io per lungo tempo ho avuto un eccesso di rispetto anche per chi mi offendeva, non rispondevo a tono perché non volevo fare male o mancare di rispetto.
> Adesso lo faccio molto meno.


E quoto anche il primo post... Rispettabilità verte al sociale, a come le relazioni in generale dovrebbero essere in maniera intercambiabile, il rispetto è la scelta di comportamento che applichiamo alle persone che incrociano la nostra vita, massimamente i partners, la famiglia, le amicizie ed i colleghi... insomma l'insieme della nostra sfera relazionale più intima.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Aggiungo un corollario per me importante del rispetto, che è l'ascolto.
Dall'ascolto e dalla capacità di ascolto si capiscono molte cose. Quando ad esempio percepisco che l'altro vuole parlarmi di un dato argomento, e io "tiro oltre" proponendo il mio, probabilmente non sto mancando solo di ascolto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vogliamo rispetto. Ma lo diamo?
> Guardiamo davvero l’altro?
> 
> *Io per lungo tempo ho avuto un eccesso di rispetto anche per chi mi offendeva, non rispondevo a tono* perché non volevo fare male o mancare di rispetto.
> Adesso lo faccio molto meno.


io penso che a volte rispondendo a tono , se il tono è di un certo tipo, si manchi comunque di rispetto a noi stessi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso che a volte rispondendo a tono , se il tono è di un certo tipo, si manchi comunque di rispetto a noi stessi


Probabilmente mi bloccava e mi blocca questo. Anche perché spesso mi sono sentita come chi ha un cannone contro chi ha la fionda.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi bloccava e mi blocca questo. Anche perché spesso mi sono sentita come chi ha un cannone contro chi ha la fionda.


Te hai una capacità bellissima, che è la naturalezza nell'ignorare.
Considerato come sono fatta...
Mi fa molta invidia...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso che a volte rispondendo a tono , se il tono è di un certo tipo, si manchi comunque di rispetto a noi stessi


Motivo per cui, in un contesto di perdenti che evolvono imparando a vincere, rimani sempre al palo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Motivo per cui, in un contesto di perdenti che evolvono imparando a vincere, rimani sempre al palo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Questa è proprio feroce, ma ha una sua validità... a volte, come si dice, l'eleganza va lasciata al sarto ...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è proprio feroce, ma ha una sua validità... a volte, come si dice, l'eleganza va lasciata al sarto ...


Se hai un obiettivo, conta l'obiettivo. Exitus acta probat.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vogliamo rispetto. Ma lo diamo?
> Guardiamo davvero l’altro?
> 
> Io per lungo tempo ho avuto un eccesso di rispetto anche per chi mi offendeva, non rispondevo a tono perché non volevo fare male o mancare di rispetto.
> Adesso lo faccio molto meno.


 ne ho dato e ne do anche troppo. E sinceramente non paga.
Ognuno fa il suo interesse, e questo si scontra col rispetto.
Proprio durante le feste ho avuto un "bel ritorno".
Il mio buon proposito per il 2019, ......col cazzo!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ho dato e ne do anche troppo. E sinceramente non paga.
> Ognuno fa il suo interesse, e questo si scontra col rispetto.
> Proprio durante le feste ho avuto un "bel ritorno".
> Il mio buon proposito per il 2019, ......col cazzo!!!


Nella vita contano i rapporti di forza. Il rispetto al solo la vernice che ci si appiccica sopra.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nella vita contano i rapporti di forza. Il rispetto al solo la vernice che ci si appiccica sopra.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


hai ragione.
Il tornaconto e la falsità spopolano


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Il tornaconto e la falsità spopolano


L'unica alternativa alla falsità e pensare per gli altri. Per questo il rispetto è una cazzata. La scelta sta sempre se passare sulle vite altrui magari decidendo per loro, oppure manipolarli per i tuoi scopi. Personalmente con le poche persone che ho scelto di mantenere all'interno della mia cerchia degli affetti, preferisco fare lo schiacciasassi. Quando proprio questo non è possibile, manipolo.
La lieta sorpresa è che coloro che ho scelto per averli vicino mi tengono testa e questo mi rende moltissimo felice.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'unica alternativa alla falsità e pensare per gli altri. Per questo il rispetto è una cazzata. La scelta sta sempre se passare sulle vite altrui magari decidendo per loro, oppure manipolarli per i tuoi scopi. Personalmente con le poche persone che ho scelto di mantenere all'interno della mia cerchia degli affetti, preferisco fare lo schiacciasassi. Quando proprio questo non è possibile, manipolo.
> La lieta sorpresa è che coloro che ho scelto per averli vicino mi tengono testa e questo mi rende moltissimo felice.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


 a me sa tanto che mi dedicherò alla manipolazione. Mi hanno già evitato per gli auguri di buon anno


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me sa tanto che mi dedicherò alla manipolazione. Mi hanno già evitato per gli auguri di buon anno


Sei certa che sia una è perdita...???  Il passare sopra gli altri è una libera scelta, una espressione forte  della propria personalità. Manipolare è una forma di adattamento a scopo di ritorno utilitaristico.  Non lo critico,  ma prendo atto che può obbligarmi a comportamenti magari poco etici.  Alla fine per manipolare gli altri manipoliamo miratamente anche noi stessi...  lo dico perché ne conosco il costo, la fine della spontaneità!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me sa tanto che mi dedicherò alla manipolazione. Mi hanno già evitato per gli auguri di buon anno


Fammi sapere come va.


Bruja ha detto:


> Sei certa che sia una è perdita...???  Il passare sopra gli altri è una libera scelta, una espressione forte  della propria personalità. Manipolare è una forma di adattamento a scopo di ritorno utilitaristico.  Non lo critico,  ma prendo atto che può obbligarmi a comportamenti magari poco etici.  Alla fine per manipolare gli altri manipoliamo miratamente anche noi stessi...  lo dico perché ne conosco il costo, la fine della spontaneità!


L'etica. Il nuovo Oppio dei popoli. :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fammi sapere come va.
> 
> 
> L'etica. Il nuovo Oppio dei popoli. :rotfl:


Guarda che se vinci in modo etico sei molto più figo... certo, se per essere etico non ce la fai a vincere ... tiri fuori altre armi.


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che se vinci in modo etico sei molto più figo... certo, se per essere etico non ce la fai a vincere ... tiri fuori altre armi.


Non prendertela, Archi fa il burlone, lo sa che senza etica manco potrebbe lavorare ...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che se vinci in modo etico sei molto più figo... certo, se per essere etico non ce la fai a vincere ... tiri fuori altre armi.





Bruja ha detto:


> Non prendertela, Archi fa il burlone, lo sa che senza etica manco potrebbe lavorare ...


L'etica è il lubrificante in base al quale funzionano i sistemi piramidali. Perché la base della piramide possa essere sfruttata dal vertice serve un sistema di valori condiviso che impedisca agli sfruttati di riconoscersi come tali mettendo in discussione la validità del sistema.
Meglio ancora se questi valori ti vengono infilati sotto pelle da piccolo quando non hai difese. Motivo per cui si insiste tanto sulla catechesi dei giovani.
Impari a dare per scontato che se io prima stabilisco le regole e poi le uso per fregarti, ho vinto in modo etico per cui sono figo.
 [MENTION=2713]Bruja[/MENTION]. No. Io lavoro con il diritto, chiunque lavora con il diritto sa che il diritto è amorale e con l'etica non c'entra nulla. Il diritto è una soluzione di compromesso. Una regola che nasce da opposte esigenze che trovano un punto d'equilibrio. È per definizione è sempre migliorabile. I sistemi a fondamento etico hanno una pretesa di perfezione intrinseca e pertanto sono fatti per fottere il prossimo.
Chiunque abbia lavorato in una organizzazione di volontariato lo capisce dopo 10 minuti. A meno che non sia un pollo in batteria.
Per fortuna (mia) la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è costituita da polli in batteria.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che se vinci in modo etico sei molto più figo... certo, se per essere etico non ce la fai a vincere ... tiri fuori altre armi.





Bruja ha detto:


> Non prendertela, Archi fa il burlone, lo sa che senza etica manco potrebbe lavorare ...


L'etica è il lubrificante in base al quale funzionano i sistemi piramidali. Perché la base della piramide possa essere sfruttata dal vertice serve un sistema di valori condiviso che impedisca agli sfruttati di riconoscersi come tali mettendo in discussione la validità del sistema.
Meglio ancora se questi valori ti vengono infilati sotto pelle da piccolo quando non hai difese. Motivo per cui si insiste tanto sulla catechesi dei giovani.
Impari a dare per scontato che se io prima stabilisco le regole e poi le uso per fregarti, ho vinto in modo etico per cui sono figo.
 [MENTION=2713]Bruja[/MENTION]. No. Io lavoro con il diritto, chiunque lavora con il diritto sa che il diritto è amorale e con l'etica non c'entra nulla. Il diritto è una soluzione di compromesso. Una regola che nasce da opposte esigenze che trovano un punto d'equilibrio. È per definizione è sempre migliorabile. I sistemi a fondamento etico hanno una pretesa di perfezione intrinseca e pertanto sono fatti per fottere il prossimo.
Chiunque abbia lavorato in una organizzazione di volontariato lo capisce dopo 10 minuti. A meno che non sia un pollo in batteria.
Per fortuna (mia) la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è costituita da polli in batteria.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non prendertela, Archi fa il burlone, lo sa che senza etica manco potrebbe lavorare ...


Uh, ma non me la stavo prendendo  . Commentavo


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh, ma non me la stavo prendendo  . Commentavo


Con me non te la prendi, lo so


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'etica è il lubrificante in base al quale funzionano i sistemi piramidali. Perché la base della piramide possa essere sfruttata dal vertice serve un sistema di valori condiviso che impedisca agli sfruttati di riconoscersi come tali mettendo in discussione la validità del sistema.
> Meglio ancora se questi valori ti vengono infilati sotto pelle da piccolo quando non hai difese. Motivo per cui si insiste tanto sulla catechesi dei giovani.
> Impari a dare per scontato che se io prima stabilisco le regole e poi le uso per fregarti, ho vinto in modo etico per cui sono figo.
> [MENTION=2713]Bruja[/MENTION]. No. Io lavoro con il diritto, chiunque lavora con il diritto sa che il diritto è amorale e con l'etica non c'entra nulla. Il diritto è una soluzione di compromesso. Una regola che nasce da opposte esigenze che trovano un punto d'equilibrio. È per definizione è sempre migliorabile. I sistemi a fondamento etico hanno una pretesa di perfezione intrinseca e pertanto sono fatti per fottere il prossimo.
> ...


Avendo una passione sfrenata per la matematica ....credo di aver in testa un algoritmo che dimostra che il modello  etico fubziona piu di quello non etico .... almeno a livello professionale ...funziona da Dio. 
E lavoro in un ambito in cui l’etica non c’e Mai stata. Nel mio ambiente sono l’unica di cui la gente si fidi...e questo mi porta un valore aggiunto inimmaginabile. In più, facendo la paladina dell’etica ho fatto silurare una valanga di gente ...creando pure una certa fluidità intestinale ....  Credo voglia dire qualcosa .  regole trasparenti aiutano. Basta vedere i disastri che alla lunga hanno creato i sistemi di appalti in italia. 
E non lo dico ne per buonismo ne’ per idealismo ...ma per bieca constatazione


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Avendo una passione sfrenata per la matematica ....credo di aver in testa un algoritmo che dimostra che il modello  etico fubziona piu di quello non etico .... almeno a livello professionale ...funziona da Dio.
> E lavoro in un ambito in cui l’etica non c’e Mai stata. Nel mio ambiente sono l’unica di cui la gente si fidi...e questo mi porta un valore aggiunto inimmaginabile. In più, facendo la paladina dell’etica ho fatto silurare una valanga di gente ...creando pure una certa fluidità intestinale ....  Credo voglia dire qualcosa .  regole trasparenti aiutano. Basta vedere i disastri che alla lunga hanno creato i sistemi di appalti in italia.
> E non lo dico ne per buonismo ne’ per idealismo ...ma per bieca constatazione


La vita non è altro che rapporti umani.
Se si hanno rapporti che fanno schifo si ha una vita che fa schifo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Avendo una passione sfrenata per la matematica ....credo di aver in testa un algoritmo che dimostra che il modello  etico fubziona piu di quello non etico .... almeno a livello professionale ...funziona da Dio.
> E lavoro in un ambito in cui l’etica non c’e Mai stata. Nel mio ambiente sono l’unica di cui la gente si fidi...e questo mi porta un valore aggiunto inimmaginabile. In più, facendo la paladina dell’etica ho fatto silurare una valanga di gente ...creando pure una certa fluidità intestinale ....  Credo voglia dire qualcosa .  regole trasparenti aiutano. Basta vedere i disastri che alla lunga hanno creato i sistemi di appalti in italia.
> E non lo dico ne per buonismo ne’ per idealismo ...ma per bieca constatazione


Regole positive e sistemi etici sono due bestie diverse. Se tu poni delle regole oppure le negozi e poi Dai seguito in maniera coerente a quello che hai regolamentato a monte, non stai facendo nulla di etico. Stai semplicemente seguendo un codice di comportamento. Poi che ti vendi l'etica come marketing è un altro paio di maniche :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei certa che sia una è perdita...???  Il passare sopra gli altri è una libera scelta, una espressione forte  della propria personalità. Manipolare è una forma di adattamento a scopo di ritorno utilitaristico.  Non lo critico,  ma prendo atto che può obbligarmi a comportamenti magari poco etici.  Alla fine per manipolare gli altri manipoliamo miratamente anche noi stessi...  lo dico perché ne conosco il costo, la fine della spontaneità!


per me non sarebbe una perdita, tanto è che per quanto riguarda i miei parenti/conoscenti taglio .La manipolazione la applico più per dovere morale.
Guarda la spontaneità hanno difficoltà a viverla chi metto in certe situazioni.Non agisco forzatamente da mettere in disagio, ma una agire finalizzato.Pertanto ho un obbiettivo.
Chi è stronzo dentro si sente ancora più attaccato, alla fine


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Avendo una passione sfrenata per la matematica ....credo di aver in testa un algoritmo che dimostra che il modello  etico fubziona piu di quello non etico .... almeno a livello professionale ...funziona da Dio.
> E lavoro in un ambito in cui l’etica non c’e Mai stata. Nel mio ambiente sono l’unica di cui la gente si fidi...e questo mi porta un valore aggiunto inimmaginabile. In più, facendo la paladina dell’etica ho fatto silurare una valanga di gente ...creando pure una certa fluidità intestinale ....  Credo voglia dire qualcosa .  regole trasparenti aiutano. Basta vedere i disastri che alla lunga hanno creato i sistemi di appalti in italia.
> E non lo dico ne per buonismo ne’ per idealismo ...ma per bieca constatazione


 tra lavoro e vita privata c'è un abisso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me non sarebbe una perdita, tanto è che per quanto riguarda i miei parenti/conoscenti taglio .La manipolazione la applico più per dovere morale.
> Guarda la spontaneità hanno difficoltà a viverla chi metto in certe situazioni.Non agisco forzatamente da mettere in disagio, ma una agire finalizzato.Pertanto ho un obbiettivo.
> Chi è stronzo dentro si sente ancora più attaccato, alla fine


Nzecapisceungranchè


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nzecapisceungranchè


 coi miei parenti taglio non mi faccio problemi.
Con quelli di mio marito no, lascio a lui la gestione.
Tuttavia quello che faccio correttamente per rispetto verso di lui, mette in difficoltà le controparti . Sarà che troppa correttezza provochi disagio?
Si sentono a disagio
Una manipolazione che uso per il buon andamento della famiglia,,non faccio terra bruciata. Credo che loro vogliano attribuire la rottura dei rapporti a me .Fino ad ora non ci sono riusciti.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> coi miei parenti taglio non mi faccio problemi.
> Con quelli di mio marito no, lascio a lui la gestione.
> Tuttavia quello che faccio correttamente per rispetto verso di lui, mette in difficoltà le controparti . Sarà che troppa correttezza provochi disagio?
> Si sentono a disagio
> Una manipolazione che uso per il buon andamento della famiglia,,non faccio terra bruciata. Credo che loro vogliano attribuire la rottura dei rapporti a me .Fino ad ora non ci sono riusciti.


Perfetto. Adesso ho capito. In pratica stai lavorando in modo tale da non metterti dalla parte del torto. Se questo ti fa stare bene che problema c'è?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Adesso ho capito. In pratica stai lavorando in modo tale da non metterti dalla parte del torto. Se questo ti fa stare bene che problema c'è?


 nessuno per me.Per il momento va bene così. Non sono certa che proseguiro su questa strada,sai a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nessuno per me.Per il momento va bene così. Non sono certa che proseguiro su questa strada,sai a tutto c'è un limite.


Che cazzo di espressione è, a tutto c'è un limite? La strada l'hai scelta tu, non metterti dalla parte del torto è una tua priorità, mica altrui. In una parola, lo fai per te stessa. Anche l'autolesionismo è una forma di egoismo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che cazzo di espressione è, a tutto c'è un limite? La strada l'hai scelta tu, non metterti dalla parte del torto è una tua priorità, mica altrui. In una parola, lo fai per te stessa. Anche l'autolesionismo è una forma di egoismo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


mica sbotto.
Diciamo che sarò un Po meno disponibile


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mica sbotto.
> Diciamo che sarò un Po meno disponibile


Perfetto. Tipo guardar crescere un albero. Ottimo esercizio zen. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> coi miei parenti taglio non mi faccio problemi.
> Con quelli di mio marito no, lascio a lui la gestione.
> Tuttavia quello che faccio correttamente per rispetto verso di lui, mette in difficoltà le controparti . Sarà che troppa correttezza provochi disagio?
> Si sentono a disagio
> Una manipolazione che uso per il buon andamento della famiglia,,non faccio terra bruciata. Credo che loro vogliano attribuire la rottura dei rapporti a me .Fino ad ora non ci sono riusciti.


Non è molto chiaro come tu possa pensare di ottenere rispetto simulando.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è molto chiaro come tu possa pensare di ottenere rispetto simulando.


ma a loro non interessa dare rispetto, interessa riceverlo.
Già provato. Quindi quando hai a che fare con i famosi parenti serpenti. Per me la tecnica conta


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma a loro non interessa dare rispetto, interessa riceverlo.
> Già provato. Quindi quando hai a che fare con i famosi parenti serpenti. Per me la tecnica conta


Perché non dovresti rispettarli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non dovresti rispettarli?


ma guarda che l'ho sempre fatto. Il punto che loro non lo fanno nei nostri confronti.
 il mio rispetto nei loro confronti (ora)è in funzione del benessere di mio marito. Agisco in modo di non aver torto.
Ti dirò la mia corretrezza li infastidisce, sempre gli stronzo fanno ma evitano il confronto diretto con me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda che l'ho sempre fatto. Il punto che loro non lo fanno nei nostri confronti.
> il mio rispetto nei loro confronti (ora)è in funzione del benessere di mio marito. Agisco in modo di non aver torto.
> Ti dirò la mia corretrezza li infastidisce, sempre gli stronzo fanno ma evitano il confronto diretto con me.


Capisco che possa essere difficile dirlo senza rivelare cose intime di famiglia, ma in che modo sono stronzi?
Lo chiedo perché ho visto spesso persone di famiglia trovarsi ad alti livelli di tensione per motivi irrilevanti che potrebbero non esistere con atteggiamenti diversi.
Ad esempio ho sperimentato come con mia suocera l’altra nuora si impegnasse per esasperarla.


----------



## disincantata (2 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere difficile dirlo senza rivelare cose intime di famiglia, ma in che modo sono stronzi?
> Lo chiedo perché ho visto spesso persone di famiglia trovarsi ad alti livelli di tensione per motivi irrilevanti che potrebbero non esistere con atteggiamenti diversi.
> Ad esempio ho sperimentato come con mia suocera l’altra nuora si impegnasse per esasperarla.


Quanta gente si complica la vita per nulla?
Io sono riuscita a non litigare mai con mio suocero di cui non condividevo  nulla, padre padrone e pure fascista, ovvio, sempre dicevo la mia sorridendo e mai piegata alle sue idee ne sognata di condizionare.  Lui non c'e' piu'. E gli volevo pure bene. 
Sempre adorato mia suocera, che c'e' ancora ma ha grossi problemi di salute,  e in questo momento non sta bene ed e'   lontana purtroppo. Neppure abbiamo potuto passare il Natale da lei. 
Dai pochi parenti 'serpenti' sempre e solo  ciao ciao e via.
Mio marito e' sempre andato d'accordo con tutti, suoi e miei parenti, tranne con una sua sorella e cognato che pretendevano di comandare in casa di sua mamma misurandole le spese, li ha perso la calma e li ha letteralmente allontanati, i soldi sono di mia suocera  ed e' libera di spenderli tutti come le piace e pare,  se finissero ci saremmo noi e gli altri fratelli, mai  chiederemmo 1 euro a loro due. 
E' amorevolmente assistita da una figlia meravigliosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere difficile dirlo senza rivelare cose intime di famiglia, ma in che modo sono stronzi?
> Lo chiedo perché ho visto spesso persone di famiglia trovarsi ad alti livelli di tensione per motivi irrilevanti che potrebbero non esistere con atteggiamenti diversi.
> Ad esempio ho sperimentato come con mia suocera l’altra nuora si impegnasse per esasperarla.


 mia cognata è solo per la sua famiglia d'origine. Quella del marito non è contemplata nelle festività. Qui intervengo io. 
E quando organizza , volutamente ci esclude. Il marito? La lascia fare per non aver problemi in famiglia. Così dice lui


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mia cognata è solo per la sua famiglia d'origine. Quella del marito non è contemplata nelle festività. Qui intervengo io.
> E quando organizza , volutamente ci esclude. Il marito? La lascia fare per non aver problemi in famiglia. Così dice lui


Qui entra in gioco la faccenda dei rapporti di forza. Spesso e volentieri, nelle famiglie c'è sempre una figura che si fa il culo quadrato per far da paciere e cucire e ricucire mentre gli altri strappano. Non vedo il problema nel prendere di petto la cognata e mandarla a fanculo a reti unificate. Oppure nell'organizzare un bel natale in cui tu e tuo marito ve ne andate a Sharm El Sheikh con €400 a testa all all-inclusive (tanto adesso che si stanno sparando addosso i Fratelli Musulmani te le tirano appresso), e lasciate i cani a litigarsi qualche osso scarnificato. Mettendo ovviamente bene in chiaro che quest'anno di starvi a sbattere per quattro borgatari, tua cognata in testa, non ne vale la pena.
Mettere bene in chiaro anche un differenziale di educazione e cultura in questi casi aiuta parecchio.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanta gente si complica la vita per nulla?
> Io sono riuscita a non litigare mai con mio suocero di cui non condividevo  nulla, padre padrone e pure fascista, ovvio, sempre dicevo la mia sorridendo e mai piegata alle sue idee ne sognata di condizionare.  Lui non c'e' piu'. E gli volevo pure bene.
> Sempre adorato mia suocera, che c'e' ancora ma ha grossi problemi di salute,  e in questo momento non sta bene ed e'   lontana purtroppo. Neppure abbiamo potuto passare il Natale da lei.
> Dai pochi parenti 'serpenti' sempre e solo  ciao ciao e via.
> ...


Pure fascista. Sic!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qui entra in gioco la faccenda dei rapporti di forza. Spesso e volentieri, nelle famiglie c'è sempre una figura che si fa il culo quadrato per far da paciere e cucire e ricucire mentre gli altri strappano. Non vedo il problema nel prendere di petto la cognata e mandarla a fanculo a reti unificate. Oppure nell'organizzare un bel natale in cui tu e tuo marito ve ne andate a Sharm El Sheikh con €400 a testa all all-inclusive (tanto adesso che si stanno sparando addosso i Fratelli Musulmani te le tirano appresso), e lasciate i cani a litigarsi qualche osso scarnificato. Mettendo ovviamente bene in chiaro che quest'anno di starvi a sbattere per quattro borgatari, tua cognata in testa, non ne vale la pena.
> Mettere bene in chiaro anche un differenziale di educazione e cultura in questi casi aiuta parecchio.


 cosa intendi per cultura, mia cognata è plurilaureata.Ma in fatto di educazione e rispetto lascia a desiderare e molto.
Il proposito del 2019 da parte mia si avvicina molto al tuo suggerimento per Sharm.
Alla fine se al marito sta bene che si creino distanze, io di certo non mi metto a cercare di vincere la guerra.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa intendi per cultura, mia cognata è plurilaureata.Ma in fatto di educazione e rispetto lascia a desiderare e molto.
> Il proposito del 2019 da parte mia si avvicina molto al tuo suggerimento per Sharm.
> Alla fine se al marito sta bene che si creino distanze, io di certo non mi metto a cercare di vincere la guerra.


La cultura non è solo fatta di titoli. È fatta anche Innanzitutto dell'aria che respiri dentro casa. Conosco gente con 3 lauree che fattura 3 milioni l'anno che si ritiene libera di emettere flatulenze in casa propria perché tanto sta, per l'appunto in casa propria. E onestamente, probabilmente avrò anch'io una puntina di morbo di asperger, ormai a 45 anni quasi compiuti, non ho la minima intenzione di dare spazio a gente con l'intelligenza sociale di un criceto.
Fossi in te, ma non conosco la situazione ovviamente Quindi prendi il mio intervento per quello che è, mi leverei la soddisfazione di darle un calcio nella fregna. Moralmente, ovvio.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Dovrebbe intervenire il marito [emoji41] per correttezza.
Non sono mai entrato in questioni fra Lei e i suoi fratelli di mia iniziativa, l'unica volta che sono intervenuto è stato con il suo benestare [emoji16] " non vedevo l'ora ".


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mia cognata è solo per la sua famiglia d'origine. Quella del marito non è contemplata nelle festività. Qui intervengo io.
> E quando organizza , volutamente ci esclude. Il marito? La lascia fare per non aver problemi in famiglia. Così dice lui


Ecco vedi. Io credo che organizzare le festività sia complicato perché mettere insieme più famiglie non è facile logisticamente, né è semplice conciliare culture famigliari diverse.
Normalmente ci si giostra tra Vigilia, Natale e Santo Stefano e pranzi e cene.
Non è che se ho una capienza di sei persone posso pretendere di farcene stare 12 ed è così anche per gli altri. Poi tra allergie, intolleranze e scelte alimentari bisogna fare menù adeguati. 
Io non mi offenderei. Del resto tu una famiglia la hai e non resti sola.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi. Io credo che organizzare le festività sia complicato perché mettere insieme più famiglie non è facile logisticamente, né è semplice conciliare culture famigliari diverse.
> Normalmente ci si giostra tra Vigilia, Natale e Santo Stefano e pranzi e cene.
> Non è che se ho una capienza di sei persone posso pretendere di farcene stare 12 ed è così anche per gli altri. Poi tra allergie, intolleranze e scelte alimentari bisogna fare menù adeguati.
> Io non mi offenderei. Del resto tu una famiglia la hai e non resti sola.


1) casa mia molto più piccola della sua.
2) viene solo per una cena
3) a me non interessa, come dicevo è per mio marito.
4) nessuna intolleranza alimentare, mangiano tutti come porcelli.
5) non mi offendo se uno non può per enne motivi. Mi incazzo quando vengo a sapere che siamo gli unici esclusi.
La domanda giusta è: perché mi devo fare carico di una cosa che non riguarda i miei parenti?
Dovrei fare come lei, far finta di niente e ognuno per sé e dio per tutti.
Una cosa ho la certezza se devono  mettere le gambe sotto il tavolo e non hanno di meglio da fare andiamo bene anche noi.
Se  so che sono soli per una ricorrenza io li invito. 
Loro no, fanno finta di niente.
Certo nulla è dovuto. Però il giorno che mi stanco di dare, credo che mio marito non vedrà più suo fratello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cultura non è solo fatta di titoli. È fatta anche Innanzitutto dell'aria che respiri dentro casa. Conosco gente con 3 lauree che fattura 3 milioni l'anno che si ritiene libera di emettere flatulenze in casa propria perché tanto sta, per l'appunto in casa propria. E onestamente, probabilmente avrò anch'io una puntina di morbo di asperger, ormai a 45 anni quasi compiuti, non ho la minima intenzione di dare spazio a gente con l'intelligenza sociale di un criceto.
> Fossi in te, ma non conosco la situazione ovviamente Quindi prendi il mio intervento per quello che è, mi leverei la soddisfazione di darle un calcio nella fregna. Moralmente, ovvio.


se lo meriterebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe intervenire il marito [emoji41] per correttezza.
> Non sono mai entrato in questioni fra Lei e i suoi fratelli di mia iniziativa, l'unica volta che sono intervenuto è stato con il suo benestare [emoji16] " non vedevo l'ora ".


 esatto il marito non mette becco.
In fin dei conti io e mia cognata siamo estranee al rapporto famigliare diretto.
Dovrebbero essere i fratelli a voler stare insieme.
Mi sa tanto che a mio cognato non gli frega niente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1) casa mia molto più piccola della sua.
> 2) viene solo per una cena
> 3) a me non interessa, come dicevo è per mio marito.
> 4) nessuna intolleranza alimentare, mangiano tutti come porcelli.
> ...


Ma tu andresti davvero volentieri o ci tieni solo per non essere esclusi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu andresti davvero volentieri o ci tieni solo per non essere esclusi?


ci andrei volentieri. Lei invita solo chi ha piacere. Se mi invitasse lo farebbe perché ci tiene. 
Se fosse forzato lo farebbe con una delicatezza tale che rifiuterei.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci andrei volentieri. Lei invita solo chi ha piacere. Se mi invitasse lo farebbe perché ci tiene.
> Se fosse forzato lo farebbe con una delicatezza tale che rifiuterei.


Quindi fammi capire, è insostenibile per te la prospettiva di stare sul cazzo a qualcuno che per scelte altrui tecnicamente devi chiamare famiglia?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci andrei volentieri. Lei invita solo chi ha piacere. Se mi invitasse lo farebbe perché ci tiene.
> Se fosse forzato lo farebbe con una delicatezza tale che rifiuterei.


Ma se pensi che sia una stronza, come puoi pensare che sarebbe piacevole stare a casa sua?


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2019)

Certo che più che una famiglia sembra una sede diplomatica, non si sa mai se quello che si dice è anche quel che si pensa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire, è insostenibile per te la prospettiva di stare sul cazzo a qualcuno che per scelte altrui tecnicamente devi chiamare famiglia?


 ma io lo so che le sto sui cojones. È una famiglia acquisita oltre le feste comandate nessun rapporto.
Alcune volte mi ci diverto, perché so che è invidiosa.
E va beh certe cose mi scappano da dire , mica è colpa mia se lei non riesce ad ottenere.
Non è insostenibile, alcune volte capita che mi scazzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che sia una stronza, come puoi pensare che sarebbe piacevole stare a casa sua?


ma io lei la ignoro. È piacevole stare con gli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che più che una famiglia sembra una sede diplomatica, non si sa mai se quello che si dice è anche quel che si pensa...


esatto. Lei non dice, mette su il marito di non esporsi. Lui trova sempre una scusa. Se la prendi di petto fa l'indifferente sorpresa.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io lo so che le sto sui cojones. È una famiglia acquisita oltre le feste comandate nessun rapporto.
> Alcune volte mi ci diverto, perché so che è invidiosa.
> E va beh certe cose mi scappano da dire , mica è colpa mia se lei non riesce ad ottenere.
> Non è insostenibile, alcune volte capita che mi scazzo


Figurati, È solo che non capisco la ragione di questo tuo tenerci. Alla fine siamo troppo vecchi per intrattenere rapporti che non ti lasciano nulla.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io lo so che le sto sui cojones. È una famiglia acquisita oltre le feste comandate nessun rapporto.
> Alcune volte mi ci diverto, perché so che è invidiosa.
> E va beh certe cose mi scappano da dire , mica è colpa mia se lei non riesce ad ottenere.
> Non è insostenibile, alcune volte capita che mi scazzo


Se alimenti il suo disagio o la sua invidia non vedo perché dovrebbe invitarti per sentirsi a disagio in casa propria.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Non so, forse la mia visuale è personalissima, ma non andrei da una persona con la quale devo sempre valutare se e perchè mi invita e cosa veramente pensa... alla fine la resa vale davvero l'impresa? Nel senso non trovo proprio nulla di più piacevol che intrattenermi con queste persone?
Comunque so che esistono dinamiche familiari che possono avere equilibri funambolici, io mi ci ritroverei a disagio, ma è anche vero che ognuno ha un suo rapporto individuale e causale con gli equilibri relazionali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati, È solo che non capisco la ragione di questo tuo tenerci. Alla fine siamo troppo vecchi per intrattenere rapporti che non ti lasciano nulla.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


parla per te se ti senti vecchio:rotfl:
Proprio perché penso di avere una certa maturità posso sopportare .Quando ero più giovane la mandavo a quel paese.
Di fondo lei vuole attenzioni, che di sicuro io non le do. Quelle le lascio al marito e a chi la vuole compiacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se alimenti il suo disagio o la sua invidia non vedo perché dovrebbe invitarti per sentirsi a disagio in casa propria.


io non l'alimento di proposito.
Ti faccio un esempio se lei viene chiamata in presidenza perché suo figlio ha fatto la testa di pollo con un insegnante. Invece il mio eccelle a scuola, non ti puoi incazzare con me se tu hai allevato un individuo simile.
Io non dico niente, ma immancabilmente qualcuno chiede e ti puoi immaginare.
E così su tutto,lavori, viaggi,  persistono gli hobby riesce a farsi venire la luna a tre quarti.
Ti dico per lei il suo vanto sono le lauree che ha e li si ferma.Ognuno è libero di scegliere la sua strada, se poi non riesce in altro (per rifiuto suo) non può pretendere che quando si è tutti insieme si parli del tempo e del governo ladro. Gli argomenti saltano fuori


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parla per te se ti senti vecchio:rotfl:
> Proprio perché penso di avere una certa maturità posso sopportare .Quando ero più giovane la mandavo a quel paese.
> Di fondo lei vuole attenzioni, che di sicuro io non le do. Quelle le lascio al marito e a chi la vuole compiacere


Per sopportare l'inutilità altrui ero vecchio già a 6 anni. Detto questo, Immagino che nella tua religione offrire la sofferenza alla divinità garantisca un passaggio gratuito per posti dove si suona l'arpa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non l'alimento di proposito.
> Ti faccio un esempio se lei viene chiamata in presidenza perché suo figlio ha fatto la testa di pollo con un insegnante. Invece il mio eccelle a scuola, non ti puoi incazzare con me se tu hai allevato un individuo simile.
> Io non dico niente, ma immancabilmente qualcuno chiede e ti puoi immaginare.
> E così su tutto,lavori, viaggi,  persistono gli hobby riesce a farsi venire la luna a tre quarti.
> Ti dico per lei il suo vanto sono le lauree che ha e li si ferma.Ognuno è libero di scegliere la sua strada, se poi non riesce in altro (per rifiuto suo) non può pretendere che quando si è tutti insieme si parli del tempo e del governo ladro. Gli argomenti saltano fuori


Non dicevo che lo volessi fare tu di proposito.
Io ho suscitato invidie senza fare proprio niente.
Succede. Sono fatti che riguardano chi è a disagio. 
Meglio stiano nel loro brodo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per sopportare l'inutilità altrui ero vecchio già a 6 anni. Detto questo, Immagino che nella tua religione offrire la sofferenza alla divinità garantisca un passaggio gratuito per posti dove si suona l'arpa.


 mi vorrei candidareper un paio d'ali, ma anche con questi gesti mi sa tanto che non me le daranno mai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dicevo che lo volessi fare tu di proposito.
> Io ho suscitato invidie senza fare proprio niente.
> Succede. Sono fatti che riguardano chi è a disagio.
> Meglio stiano nel loro brodo.


difatti mi limito a Natale, oltre non vado con gli inviti. Se per una volta l'anno lo devo fare io per il buon vivere, va bene, non mi cambia poi molto.
Li lascio nel loro brodo sì. Lei di recente ha posto persino il veto al marito di venire a trovarci,da solo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi vorrei candidareper un paio d'ali, ma anche con questi gesti mi sa tanto che non me le daranno mai.


Rischi che te le diano da pollo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difatti mi limito a Natale, oltre non vado con gli inviti. Se per una volta l'anno lo devo fare io per il buon vivere, va bene, non mi cambia poi molto.
> Li lascio nel loro brodo sì. Lei di recente ha posto persino il veto al marito di venire a trovarci,da solo.


Ho visto di peggio.
Meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rischi che te le diano da pollo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma no dai, sono una polla molto cosciente


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto di peggio.
> Meglio lasciar perdere.


già


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no dai, sono una polla molto cosciente


Dipende solo se ci tieni o no al fatto che i fratelli si vedano. Se lo fai per l'equilibrio cosmico togliti la soddisfazione di dar loro fuoco.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende solo se ci tieni o no al fatto che i fratelli si vedano. Se lo fai per l'equilibrio cosmico togliti la soddisfazione di dar loro fuoco.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


 non sono così di mio . Ci tengo perché le relazioni tra fratelli credo  siano molto importanti e andrebbero valorizzate, nonostante nel tempo ognuno scelta il proprio percorso.Magari è utopia, io sono figlia unica.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io sono figlia unica.


E ringrazia. Figlia unica, erede al trono. Che c'è di meglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ringrazia. Figlia unica, erede al trono. Che c'è di meglio?


niente. Se si va d'accordo è anche bello avere fratelli su cui contare , ma ci deve essere di fondo un bel rapporto. Se non ci si scanna


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> niente. Se si va d'accordo è anche bello avere fratelli su cui contare , ma ci deve essere di fondo un bel rapporto. Se non ci si scanna


Io e mia sorella ci adoriamo. Siamo entrambi concordi che se fossimo stati cugini sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> niente. Se si va d'accordo è anche bello avere fratelli su cui contare , ma ci deve essere di fondo un bel rapporto. Se non ci si scanna


Auspico sia come tu speri... ma rammenta che nei parenti serpenti i fratelli sono contemplati alla grande.
Ho un amico notaio che é quasi sempre contrariato quando deve leggere un testamento agli eredi, fratelli o sorelle, e se non c'è il papiro é pure peggio...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Auspico sia come tu speri... ma rammenta che nei parenti serpenti i fratelli sono contemplati alla grande.
> Ho un amico notaio che é quasi sempre contrariato quando deve leggere un testamento agli eredi, fratelli o sorelle, e se non c'è il papiro é pure peggio...


Ma sai che credo che tutte queste beghe non siano altro che “regolamento dei conti” delle presunte ingiustizie subite quando le cose erano la macchinina o la merendina. 

Per dire a distanza di più di quarant’anni Susanna Agnelli ricordava che da bambini mangiavano il dessert scelto a rotazione da uno dei fratelli e aveva ancora rabbia per la sorella che sceglieva sempre la créme caramel perché agli altri non piaceva.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che credo che tutte queste beghe non siano altro che “regolamento dei conti” delle presunte ingiustizie subite quando le cose erano la macchinina o la merendina.
> 
> Per dire a distanza di più di quarant’anni Susanna Agnelli ricordava che da bambini mangiavano il dessert scelto a rotazione da uno dei fratelli e aveva ancora rabbia per la sorella che sceglieva sempre la créme caramel perché agli altri non piaceva.


Squilibri di forze e rivendicazioni, spesso si accapigliano per delle sciocchezze anche quando la ripartizione è equa... quella tale cosa la volevano loro ed è andata ad altri... il rancore non elaborato lo si porta sul groppone per decenni


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Squilibri di forze e rivendicazioni, spesso si accapigliano per delle sciocchezze anche quando la ripartizione è equa... quella tale cosa la volevano loro ed è andata ad altri... il rancore non elaborato lo si porta sul groppone per decenni


Esattamente. E chi non c’era, quando la ciliegina andava al piccolino bello di mamma, non capisce.


----------

